# Travel Destinations > Africa >  Travel between Gambia and Senegal

## Africa

Does anyone know of any company that organises a trip to Senegal from Gambia. I will staying in a place close to the Gambian Capital, Banjul, and would like to take advantage of Senegal's close proximity and have a side trip there, maybe staying overnight.

I'm aware that a ferry crossing exists but was wondering about a company who would take the 'hassle' factor away.

----------

